# Overpass fly-over



## Jcharlie

Hi! I couldn't find the translation of this word of Overpass

German Hochstrasse (look picture!)
Italian sopraelevata  (look picture!)

I have found some simil finnish words. Are they right?

kohotettu ohitustie 
eritasoristeys

Thank you very much!


----------



## Hakro

Although I should be (as a motoring journalist) kind of a specialist on traffic terms I've never heard a Finnish term for Hochstrasse/sopraelevata. *Kohotettu ohitustie* sounds reasonable but where did you find it? Google gave me no hit.

_Eritasoristeys_ is a different thing (scambio?).


----------



## akana

Here's a link about trucking in the US that I got off another forum...lot's of traffic terms:

http://www.usvaaputkeen.com/

The two references to "ohitustie," however, at least based on the photos, seem to be referring to a _bypass_, rather than an _overpass_. A bypass in English is an ordinary road or highway that bypasses a town or other large high-traffic area. It's possible that it would be elevated, but usually not.

Does _ohitustie_ also refer to a bridge in Finnish, or would you need a descriptor like "kohotettu" to derive that meaning?


----------



## Mårran

Could _maasilta_ work?


----------



## Jcharlie

Hi! thank you for your message. I don't remember where I have found _kohotettu ohitustie_, but I think that is the right word. Perhaps if you search in the finnish search maschine the word _sopraelevata_ you can find Kohotettu ohitustie.

P.S. Maasilta is a bridge. Sopraelevata is a *eleveted railway*

Thank you


----------



## Gavril

WSOY gives the options _ylikulkusilta _and _eritasoristeys_ for "overpass".

_eritasoristeys_ seems to be the "intersection" between two roads where one road passes over the other -- in other words, it's more than just the overpass itself. Is this understanding of _eritasoristeys_ correct?


----------



## Hakro

Perfectly correct, Gavril.


----------

